# Los angeles squats



## wanderlustmisfit (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey, I'm out on the streets vagabonding around Los Angeles, specifically the South bay area. Anyone know of places to squat near here? all help much appreciated!! 
doesn't have to be specific places but at least tips or something -- totally new on the street here....


----------



## stifflittlefingers (Nov 3, 2012)

wanderlustmisfit said:


> Hey, I'm out on the streets vagabonding around Los Angeles, specifically the South bay area. Anyone know of places to squat near here? all help much appreciated!!
> doesn't have to be specific places but at least tips or something -- totally new on the street here....


I'm squatting in the south bay area right now. Hit me up, I can give you some specific places.


----------



## wanderlustmisfit (Nov 10, 2012)

wound up bailing out of there, finding a ride back east. found an awesome place to crash though! and i'll be hitchhiking back out there again in the spring, so possibly i'll give you a shout then


----------



## menu (Nov 10, 2012)

wander- your name isnt george is it?


----------

